# Suspension Tech. swaybar



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

I am looking to also get suspension techinques sway bars and I can't find the right application. There are two applications that come close though.

95-97 Sentra 
95-98 200 SX

I have a 98 Sentra SE and I don't know why the older sentra bar or the 200SX bar won't fit, or maybe they will. I need to know if they will fit my car.

EDIT: I was just quoted $229.00 for the sway bars from www.shox.com and in their quote, they said that they are applicable to 95-99 Sentra's. Help, I'm very confused.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2002)

*Reply to swaybars*

Ground Control makes some quality products for one and also I think they have you application. Just stating that this is what I recomend and also going with in a couple of month's after car get's a facial treatment from being hit. Anyways, go Ground Control. 




Travis 99 Sentra


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2002)

SR20Sentra98 said:


> *I am looking to also get suspension techinques sway bars and I can't find the right application. There are two applications that come close though.
> 
> 95-97 Sentra
> 95-98 200 SX
> ...


Well, 95-97 Sentra's were not available with the SR20 and have a different front suspension (I'm pretty sure) That's why that bar would be different. The bar for a 95-98 200 would work for you since there was no difference in the front end between the Sentra and 200SX. Before you order, talk to someone there. Chances are they won't know the difference but you never know. Many places I call, I get to talking to them and they actually know about our cars or even, sometimes, they own one! But ask them if they'll accept a return if it's not the correct bar. Any reputable shop would honor a return


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Even though the 95-97 sentra didn't come with an sr20 as an option, the 200sx did(same suspension with stiffer springs and whatnot)... meaning either application should fit. As for getting ground controls, GC doesn't make sway bars...so it's out of the question.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2002)

barnoun said:


> *Even though the 95-97 sentra didn't come with an sr20 as an option, the 200sx did(same suspension with stiffer springs and whatnot)... meaning either application should fit. As for getting ground controls, GC doesn't make sway bars...so it's out of the question. *


I'm not absolutely POSITIVE but are you sure the 1.6 Sentras came with the same suspension? For example, I THOUGHT the control arms were smaller diameter or something weird like that? Either way, I wouldn't screw with a front swaybar... get the rear. That's all you really need anyway


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Not sure that the control arms are exactly the same size, but everthing is interchangeable between them...they're the same chassis after all. Guess it would have to be weird because I've never heard of anyone wanting to switch "regular" sentra suspension components with SE-R components because of added thickness, well besides the stock sway bars which are thicker on the SE-R...but that's because most sentras didn't come with a front sway bar in the first place.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2002)

barnoun said:


> *Not sure that the control arms are exactly the same size, but everthing is interchangeable between them...they're the same chassis after all. Guess it would have to be weird because I've never heard of anyone wanting to switch "regular" sentra suspension components with SE-R components because of added thickness, well besides the stock sway bars which are thicker on the SE-R...but that's because most sentras didn't come with a front sway bar in the first place. *


Come to think of it, for racing, I've heard of SE-R owners switching to 1.6 sway bars for the reduced thickness. Many racers like the difference


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

02 ALMERA said:


> *
> 
> Come to think of it, for racing, I've heard of SE-R owners switching to 1.6 sway bars for the reduced thickness. Many racers like the difference *


interesting bit of info...and I can see how the reduced thickness would reduce understeer in the front.


----------

